# New Safari!



## twister (Feb 12, 2003)

New Safari! Check Software Update!!!


----------



## twister (Feb 12, 2003)

I don't see any new stuff.  Maybe it's all back end stuff.

Ohh heres the list

What's New Safari Update 2-12-03 improves compatibility with popular web sites,  displays web pages and Flash content more quickly, adds XML support, increases standards conformance and improves stability. The update also  works with self-signed security certificates.


----------



## RyanLang (Feb 12, 2003)

Apple.com now loads properly. Before the tabs at the top of the page would be slightly off centered to the right. Cool build, I'm glad they are coming this way instead of 1 beta and then wait a while for a final.


----------



## gigi (Feb 12, 2003)

Still no tabs :-(


----------



## pds (Feb 12, 2003)

in an age of bloatware, it's nice to see that it the new program is smaller. 

build 51 7.2 meg
new build 6.9 meg

;^)


----------



## mfsri (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pds _
> *in an age of bloatware, it's nice to see that it the new program is smaller.
> 
> build 51 7.2 meg
> ...



Why so big? the one I downloaded was 2.9 megs...


----------



## xray (Feb 12, 2003)

This is the size after install


----------



## Gregita (Feb 12, 2003)

I need to do more tests, but it seems faster so far...On the pages I have loaded (which were probably cached from the version it replaced) the pages loaded in half the time it used to take, and the loading process went smoother. I just cleared out my cache and reloaded Macnn.com, and Safari ripped right through it. Definitely a difference, I would say. If my counting was correct, it loaded it in two seconds. 

Also, according to Macnn readers, some of them are still having problems with online banking while using Safari. I don't have any desire to test that- so I will leave it to em


----------



## twister (Feb 12, 2003)

seems faster to me too.  Lets hope it stays that way!


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2003)

it has gotten rid of a slightly annoying bug that i used to get when loading the forums - the first 2 threads would often display along with a big black block for a second before then displaying the rest of the page correctly. now it just smoothly loads the page.


----------



## twister (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *it has gotten rid of a slightly annoying bug that i used to get when loading the forums - the first 2 threads would often display along with a big black block for a second before then displaying the rest of the page correctly. now it just smoothly loads the page. *



YES!!  Thank Goodness!


----------



## dixonbm (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm, not too sure about being faster.  It still seems pretty close in speed to Chimera, my preferred browser.  

The biggest test I give my browsers it failed.  How does it handle foreign fonts and pages.  This test isn't so much for me but for my wife.  She is Thai.  

I tested the site: http://www.sanook.com, my wifes favorite site, and safari CRASHED after I tried moving the window to the left so I could pull on the window resizer to make the window bigger so i could see where the text began. The page loaded off center.  i couldn't even see the left side column or the beginning of the text in the main column.

However i must say it did load some of the other Thai sites quite well compared to the sloppy job of the previous beta. Those sites are: 
http://www.thairath.co.th
http://www.mweb.co.th

For others out there who use Safari for non-roman character sites how does it stack up for you?

Keep up the work Apple. And get some TABS!!


----------



## wtmcgee (Feb 12, 2003)

that page loaded off center for me too... but no crash.


----------



## dixonbm (Feb 12, 2003)

Point of Clarification to my previous post:

Safari didn't crash immediately.  It crashed after I moved the window to the far left and then pulled the window-resizer a few times.


----------



## fryke (Feb 12, 2003)

Strange enough: The update HASN'T just replaced the app. Either it contains a German.lproj itself or it has just updated the old app without removing my custom-installed German language pack.  It's still there... Gotta love Apple...


----------



## fryke (Feb 12, 2003)

One big CSS bug has been eliminated. If you had hover-links in a paragraph (on one line, for example), it would stay highlighted when moving the mouse out of the focus vertically. It's fixed.


----------



## Inline_guy (Feb 12, 2003)

Hotmail loads with out a problem, and pogo game rooms load, but you can't join a game.  You can, but then you can't see it and you never get to play.  But it is getting closer.  Gay.com chat, and another site I use still don't work. But I am still happy with it.

Matthew


----------



## fryke (Feb 12, 2003)

I think the best, best feature of Safari, the one that will actually make it complete very, very fast, is the bug-button.

Apple gets our feedback. Directly and on the point. OmniWeb, with its Crash-Catcher, has a similar entity, but it only catches the actual crashes, not the bugs.

My personal feeling is that compatibility issues will be solved within two months time, and that by May we might see improvements to the UI. Whether Apple will include a tabs feature or not: This is one fast developing browser.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Feb 12, 2003)

I don't see it in software update... could this be because I never got the old update? and if so could someone hit me up with the link to the old update?


----------



## hazmat (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm still using Chimera, but Safari is definitely coming along.  I don't believe the previous build had Copy in the text selection context menu, and this  one does.  I also like the Google Search option in the context menu.  Very very cool.  But, I wish there were an option to open it in a new browser window, or better yet in the future, a new tab.


----------



## fryke (Feb 12, 2003)

If you never had Safari, you'll need to download it from http://www.apple.com/safari/download - you'll automatically get the newest version.


----------



## OmegaMan (Feb 12, 2003)

Wierd!  When I d/l and expand the thing, it still says 1.0 Beta (v60) in the About Safari!

I searched for all the safari stuff on my system, and trashed them.  Still comes up as the older ver....

Maybe I needed to reboot after trashing those files?


----------



## OmegaMan (Feb 12, 2003)

D'uh!  My bad!  v60 is apparently the latest one!  *l*

I look...but I do not SEE!  :->


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 12, 2003)

OMG this new version flies... and it even recommends what kind of plug-in you need that may work with the browser... Example MSNBC.COM... When I want to watch video it says... Would you like WMP to open to see if it works?  I am like yes... and wala it works.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sirtovin _
> *OMG this new version flies... and it even recommends what kind of plug-in you need that may work with the browser... Example MSNBC.COM... When I want to watch video it says... Would you like WMP to open to see if it works?  I am like yes... and wala it works. *



The previous one also asked about opening WMP for something.  It was the only browser that would, actually.  Everything else, including IE, just said it had no pluging and directed me to the MS site, where of course there is no plugin.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *The previous one also asked about opening WMP for something.  It was the only browser that would, actually.  Everything else, including IE, just said it had no pluging and directed me to the MS site, where of course there is no plugin. *



Still I find safari good... now since I do like MSNBC.Com as my primary news site etc.


----------



## arun (Feb 13, 2003)

The javascript:self:close() doesnt seem to work in this new version. It worked in the older version and it works in chimera.


----------



## fryke (Feb 13, 2003)

You forgot to mention it also works in Netscape, OmniWeb, IE for Windows, Phoenix for Windows and Galeon for linux, arun.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 13, 2003)

Guys this program is really a infant... I mean .60 beta 1... It's coming along slowly... and I remeber the days of old IE as a Wintel user trying to catch up to Netscape which was at the time when it was superior... I am talking about old version 3 of Netscape vs... Version 2 of IE lol.

I love Safari... It's now my Primary Default.


----------



## Shifting (Feb 13, 2003)

the new safari seems to quit.  i was posting at another board and it quit, for no reason.  boo.

other then that, seems fine by me.  i've noticed no difference.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shifting _
> *the new safari seems to quit.  i was posting at another board and it quit, for no reason.  boo.
> 
> other then that, seems fine by me.  i've noticed no difference. *



Seems Stable to me... Check your Computer... It does not quit on me?  Anyone else...


----------



## sheepguy42 (Feb 13, 2003)

Isn't Chimera still at .60? So I guess, at the very least, we can now make a fair comparison between Chimera and Safari....
...and where one is weak (Safari/tabs, Chimera/ad blocking) the other is strong. I'd say they are about equal. I just hope Safari actually is better when it is final. Also, has anyone yet seen a retail box of OmniWeb? My local Apple Store does not have them, but Omni Group said they would be there. I am not sure whether I will buy, but I am really interested in the package labelling.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 13, 2003)

I saw the boxed OmniGroup products at the Apple Store in SOHO (NYC).


----------



## serpicolugnut (Feb 13, 2003)

Chimera's last milestone was .6... However, the nightly builds are at .7. The only thing holding up a milestone release of .7 is the name (see other thread)....


----------



## drustar (Feb 13, 2003)

is the google bug fixed yet? i'm not quite sure which build that's on but on mine, google's index page should align to the left.


----------



## BitWit (Feb 13, 2003)

Safari Flash playback speed seems on par with IE's, and the DOM is more compliant to my killer JavaScript. Thats good news.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sheepguy42 _
> *Isn't Chimera still at .60? So I guess, at the very least, we can now make a fair comparison between Chimera and Safari....
> ...and where one is weak (Safari/tabs, Chimera/ad blocking) the other is strong. I'd say they are about equal. I just hope Safari actually is better when it is final. Also, has anyone yet seen a retail box of OmniWeb? My local Apple Store does not have them, but Omni Group said they would be there. I am not sure whether I will buy, but I am really interested in the package labelling. *



Compusa has it here in Florida in the Mac section.


----------



## dixonbm (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sheepguy42 _
> *Also, has anyone yet seen a retail box of OmniWeb?*



The local compusa store has a box of omniweb.  I was surprised when i saw it.  I can't imagine they would sell too many of those.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dixonbm _
> *The local compusa store has a box of omniweb.  I was surprised when i saw it.  I can't imagine they would sell too many of those. *



LMAO didn't I just say this?  lol.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sirtovin _
> *LMAO didn't I just say this?  lol. *


Yes, for Florida. And dixonbm said it for Nashville, TN.
And on Wednesday, Feb. 12, 2003, at and before 2:09 EST, the King of Prussia Apple Store didn't have it.


----------



## twister (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey programmers and hackers and the like. 

Is there a way to go into some preference file and tell Safari to default to 'Check Spelling As You Type'?  I forget to turn it on and then if you choose 'Check Spelling' it only works until the first mispelled word.  And the 'Spelling...' option opens a new window which i don't like.

I know i should just learn to always turn it on or learn how to spell but until then is there a way to change a preference file somewhere?

Thanks


----------

